# Quality Security/Gun Safe



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems I am outgrowing my current safe at home with the kids now getting older and each having a rifle or two to themselves. In the market to upgrade to a quality safe that will last the rest of my years. 

Any opinions and/or reviews on the makes/models out there? I don’t mind spending good money if it is worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatcha plan to use it for? theft? fire protection? Keep kids away from them? Just about any safe can be opened in a minute or less with a cordless saw. Best is a vault door on a steel reinforced concrete room.


Liberty has some decent safes, and you can find them on sale from time to time. Alot of other safes are rebranded liberty.



-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go shopping and find one that you like with the features that you like and go for it. 

Don't worry about Dallan's doom and gloom about how easy they are to break into. Unless you have room to build a cinder block, concrete, steel room it is going to be easy to break into.

For myself I would stay away from those with electronic dials. That is if you want to keep one for as long as you plan on having firearms. There have been two members here who have had them fail in the last couple of years and I know of 3 others that have failed to open with them.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I called a safe outlet in Lehi or American Fork a few years back. I wanted to say it was Liberty, but maybe it was just an outlet of all kinds of brands. Anyway, they let me walk through their warehouse and had several scratch and dent models. I found a Liberty that had a tiny scratch in the finish and bought it for less than half the MSRP. They even loaded it in my truck with their lift. I’d do that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Most safes are good enough and can only be breached by a well equipped burglar. Very, very, very few burglars are well equipped and would intentionally target your home. Most would carry only the basic burglar tools and would never spend the time involved in "cracking" a well made safe.

Now, that being said, the one thing I would demand is a dial type combination on the door. Many "electronic" dials can easily be breached with the use of a couple of magnets. And have been known to not open. I just don't trust them!

Fire-proof is another good thing, especially if you use your safe to secure other items like important documents and cash and jewelry.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I myself am a bit skeptical about the digital keypads, pretty sure I’ll stick with the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've been happy with the liberty fatboy w/ dial. i swapped my ol digital to a sargent and greenleaf a few years back when it started to go out. i decided i'd get a regular combo dial in the future when i upgraded. i'm happy i did and like the extra internal volume on the 64 gun safe.


----------

